

Show HN: Agile in IT, beyond development teams (book) - critiq
http://www.agileorgdesign.com/2015/06/scale-agile-vertical-horizontal.html

======
jayeshhg
It brings out flaw in usual understanding/implementation of agile. my intro to
agile came from typical scrum, team of 5-8, standups etc.

